# Fallen PJ



## ZmanTX (Oct 19, 2015)

May you rest in peace Nathan Schmidt. Condolences to those who knew Nate.







Below is a pretty good write up about Nate from another PJ.
News Roundup Special: In Memory of U.S. Air Force Pararescueman Nathan Schmidt | SOFREP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, PJ.


----------



## CDG (Oct 19, 2015)

RIP Pararescueman Schmidt.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2015)

Calm winds and soft landings.
RIP.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2015)

Rest in Peace. Hand Salute.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2015)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 19, 2015)

Rest In Peace, PJ and thank you for your service!


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 19, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 19, 2015)

My glass is held high! Thank you for your service Brother in Blue. RIP


----------



## x SF med (Oct 20, 2015)

Feast well in Valhalla, PJ.

Rest Easy your watch is over.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Johca (Oct 21, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 21, 2015)

Godspeed


----------



## Dame (Oct 21, 2015)

Rest in peace, Warrior.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 24, 2015)

I graduated Indoc with Nate. I didn't know him well after that, and honestly, it's been a fucking hard year for us in the AFSOF career fields. I don't have a whole lot of grieving left. 

Fair winds, Nate. You were a funny, smartass, completely inappropriate guy- and everyone that ever met you loved you. 

That Others May Live.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 25, 2015)

RIP.


----------

